# Le Champion CF Fire



## cski (Mar 11, 2010)

I guess this is really about components rather than the frame, as I believe the only thing different about the frame is the paintjob.

Am I missing something here ? It appears that you get a full Force gruppo plus Ksyrium wheels for only $200 upcharge vs. striaght LC CF.

If anyone has any insight into something I am overlooking I would love to hear it.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

You're right. The Fire is a lot of bang for the buck. That said, apparently you've missed the Inferno  

Gruppo: SRAM Red > SRAM Force
Wheelset: Ksyrium Elite > Ksyrium Equippe
Stem/Bar: Ritchey WCS > Ritchey PRO

(These things are worth $500 to me)


----------



## tonkabaydog (Jul 22, 2010)

Local Hero said:


> You're right. The Fire is a lot of bang for the buck. That said, apparently you've missed the Inferno
> 
> Gruppo: SRAM Red > SRAM Force
> Wheelset: Ksyrium Elite > Ksyrium Equippe
> ...


Me too.... the new Elites shave off 250 grams... or about 9 oz versus the new Equipes.

SRAM Red versus Force is around $450 more alone...

My Inferno comes September 12th..........


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

tonkabaydog said:


> Me too.... the new Elites shave off 250 grams... or about 9 oz versus the new Equipes.
> 
> SRAM Red versus Force is around $450 more alone...


That's another quarter pound in weight savings (even when taking into consideration that both bikes will have the same cassette). 


> My Inferno comes September 12th..........


September 12 is a Sunday. I know because I have a race that day. It's a local tri and pretty important to me. I'm hoping that Mike comes through and delivers the Infernos by Friday the 10th, so I have time for a quick break in.


----------



## tonkabaydog (Jul 22, 2010)

LH before I ordered... I guesstimated the frame at about 1618 grams. I ran some other numbers and the bike should come in under 16lbs w/o pedals and more like 15.5.


----------

